# mal wieder ein update probl.

## CommanderHammilton

hallo, seit einem monat arbeite ich nun auf der arbeit und privat mit gentoo  :Smile: 

hierschonmal vielen dank an alle die immer gut geholfen haben  :Smile: 

Nun würde ich gerne wie jeden Tag mein System up-to-date halten, 

also emerge --sync dann emerge --update --deep world

beim Update von  x11-libs/qt-4.3.1 to / gibt es Probleme, leider habe ich keinen Plan was ich machen soll:

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[1]: *** [../../lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4.3.1] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.3.1.ebuild, line 225:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1/temp/build.log'.

für jede hilfe wie immer sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

----------

## SubSonniC

Hy

wie sieht deine USE Variable aus in /etc/make.conf  ???

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant. 

 

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *SubSonniC wrote:*   

> Hy
> 
> wie sieht deine USE Variable aus in /etc/make.conf  ???

 

USE="gnome gtk mono ldap kerberos opengl apache2 hal cdr dvdr beagle accessibility dbus mysql python pam ssl xml xml2 win32codecs radeon unicode aac aalib avi divx dvdread ffmpeg jpeg mp3 xc real X alsa glitz svg pdf png"

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   !!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.  

 

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-4.3.1-r1.ebuild, line 228:   Called

das ?

----------

## nikaya

Noch mehr Input.Mindestens 20-30 Zeilen.

----------

## CommanderHammilton

 *nikaya wrote:*   

> Noch mehr Input.Mindestens 20-30 Zeilen.

 

ich hoffe das reicht:

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/moc -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qpaintengine_opengl.cpp -o .moc/release-shared/qpaintengine_opengl.moc

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer.o qglpixelbuffer.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglframebufferobject.o qglframebufferobject.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglextensions.o qglextensions.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/moc -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qgl_x11.cpp -o .moc/release-shared/qgl_x11.moc

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer_x11.o qglpixelbuffer_x11.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/moc -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qgl.h -o .moc/release-shared/moc_qgl.cpp

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/bin/moc -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared qgl_p.h -o .moc/release-shared/moc_qgl_p.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qpaintengine_opengl.o qpaintengine_opengl.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/qgl_x11.o qgl_x11.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/moc_qgl.o .moc/release-shared/moc_qgl.cpp

g++ -c -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -I/usr/include/mysql -march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fvisibility=hidden -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wall -W -D_REENTRANT -fPIC -DQT_SHARED -DQT_BUILD_OPENGL_LIB -DQT_NO_CAST_TO_ASCII -DQT_ASCII_CAST_WARNINGS -DQT_MOC_COMPAT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_GUI_LIB -DQT_CORE_LIB -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -I../../mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtCore -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include/QtGui -I../../include -I../../include/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -I.moc/release-shared -I.uic/release-shared -o .obj/release-shared/moc_qgl_p.o .moc/release-shared/moc_qgl_p.cpp

rm -f libQtOpenGL.so.4.3.1 libQtOpenGL.so libQtOpenGL.so.4 libQtOpenGL.so.4.3

g++ -shared -Wl,-soname,libQtOpenGL.so.4 -o libQtOpenGL.so.4.3.1 .obj/release-shared/qgl.o .obj/release-shared/qglcolormap.o .obj/release-shared/qpaintengine_opengl.o .obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer.o .obj/release-shared/qglframebufferobject.o .obj/release-shared/qglextensions.o .obj/release-shared/qgl_x11.o .obj/release-shared/qglpixelbuffer_x11.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qgl.o .obj/release-shared/moc_qgl_p.o   -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/lib -L/usr/lib -lGLU -lGL -lQtGui -L/usr/lib/mysql -L/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/lib -L/usr/lib -lpng -lSM -lICE -lXrender -lXrandr -lXfixes -lXcursor -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lXext -lX11 -lQtCore -lz -lm -lrt -lpthread -ldl 

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/../../../../i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL

collect2: ld gab 1 als Ende-Status zurück

make[1]: *** [../../lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4.3.1] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-4.3.1-r1/work/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.3.1/src/opengl'

make: *** [sub-opengl-all-ordered] Fehler 2

----------

## nikaya

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4233287.html

----------

